# selling used clothes in mexico



## deborahc9133

My sister in law and I want to start a small business in Mexico. She is a naturalized us citizen from Colima and I am us born. We want to buy quality thrift store clothes here and resell un Colima. I did some research and this is considered "dumping" by the mexican govrnment. Does anyone know anything about this?  Thanks!


----------



## conklinwh

I've seen a number of 2nd hand clothing as well as furniture stores, especially in San Miguel. However, I don't believe that the clothes were imported for that purpose but rather acquired from people that brought the clothes in for their own use. My understanding is that it is difficult to bring in non-personal used clothes and we are almost always asked when we get a red light.


----------



## Belizegirl

I knew a someone who tried to do exactly the same thing, he did not even get his feet off the ground and took a huge (to him) loss.

If you go to local markets, it is amazing what you can find with prices considerably lower than what you will find in a shop selling the same once used product.

I see shops opening and closing monthly trying to do what you would like to do.


----------



## Isla Verde

Lots of used clothing, seemingly from the States, is for sale at the various tianguis (street markets) I frequent in Mexico City. Since I know that importing used clothing for the purpose or resale here is pretty much against the law, I always wonder how the stuff gets here in the first place.


----------



## makaloco

Our "segundas" have used clothing, especially kids' clothes. The bulk of their goods ... I'm assuming the clothing as well ... comes from the US in tractor-trailers every week. I've seen trailers being unpacked, and you can't imagine the jumble of stuff in there. Everything from sets of furniture to plush toys, to wheelchairs, to appliances and lamps and picture frames, all jammed in together. It must be a legally licensed business, because there a probably 15-20 of these places, unpacking and selling in plain sight on the main highway. Most items are used (and look it), but a friend of mine bought a brand new bread maker for 50 pesos. I bought a brand new Scrabble game in English for 20 pesos, and not a single tile was missing. Also bought my living room furniture there.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Read between the lines in these posts. It is a very bad idea.


----------



## tepetapan

Isla Verde said:


> Lots of used clothing, seemingly from the States, is for sale at the various tianguis (street markets) I frequent in Mexico City. Since I know that importing used clothing for the purpose or resale here is pretty much against the law, I always wonder how the stuff gets here in the first place.


 Bringing in used or factory second clothing is not illegal. It is illegal to bring it in with out paying the import tax. Clothes are baled and taxed by the kilo, this is all legal and quite an industry. Bringing in used and factory second clothing by car is a No No. Those days are gone, just like bringing in a car, and protected by the industry. You have to pay an import tax.
Just about anything, including a new car, CAN be imported into Mexico.You just have to pay the fees and know the laws.


----------



## Isla Verde

tepetapan said:


> Bringing in used or factory second clothing is not illegal. It is illegal to bring it in with out paying the import tax. Clothes are baled and taxed by the kilo, this is all legal and quite an industry. Bringing in used and factory second clothing by car is a No No. Those days are gone, just like bringing in a car, and protected by the industry. You have to pay an import tax.
> Just about anything, including a new car, CAN be imported into Mexico.You just have to pay the fees and know the laws.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kazslo

tepetapan said:


> Bringing in used or factory second clothing is not illegal. It is illegal to bring it in with out paying the import tax. Clothes are baled and taxed by the kilo, this is all legal and quite an industry. .


The way I understand it is that the clothing is classified as scrap textile in order to import it, not 'for-resale clothing'. The idea being is the clothing is to be shredded and recycled. Reselling for use as clothing is illegal. Theres a reason more people aren't doing this.

Anyway, the only people making real money are the importers, because once the bundles get marked up, theres little left for the people selling piece by piece in the street.


----------



## Isla Verde

kazslo said:


> The way I understand it is that the clothing is classified as scrap textile in order to import it, not 'for-resale clothing'. The idea being is the clothing is to be shredded and recycled. Reselling for use as clothing is illegal. Theres a reason more people aren't doing this.
> 
> Anyway, the only people making real money are the importers, because once the bundles get marked up, theres little left for the people selling piece by piece in the street.


Thanks for this further clarification. So selling imported used clothing is illegal after all. I wonder if my local tianguis is ever raided by the authorities.


----------



## conorkilleen

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for this further clarification. So selling imported used clothing is illegal after all. I wonder if my local tianguis is ever raided by the authorities.


People do this all the time here in Monterrey. There is a huge tianguis in Cumbres that is mostly used clothing. You see a few sellers with Texas plates. My wife and I are thinking about renting a spot and selling some of our used stuff. Not only clothes. Most of my used clothes are brand name and very desirable here in the Mexican market. Polo, Banana Republic, Gap, Express, etc. I'll let you know if I get arrested next week.


----------



## Salto_jorge

Clothing at a tianguis can come from any source and not just the USA. 

When it comes to importing used cloths or shoes from the US and to be legal you, may never make a profit there are many places that may need greasing. 

Have you looked into importing new clothing from China.


----------



## Isla Verde

conorkilleen said:


> People do this all the time here in Monterrey. There is a huge tianguis in Cumbres that is mostly used clothing. You see a few sellers with Texas plates. My wife and I are thinking about renting a spot and selling some of our used stuff. Not only clothes. Most of my used clothes are brand name and very desirable here in the Mexican market. Polo, Banana Republic, Gap, Express, etc. I'll let you know if I get arrested next week.


The regular sellers at the tianguis might not appreciate a ****** coming into their territory and perhaps taking away some of their business. If they do call the cops on you, let me know where to send the bail money!


----------



## conorkilleen

When I drove up north a few months ago to get my car inspected I brought back a ton of clothes for me and the family that were in my house. They are all used. I paid taxes on them coming through the border. Of course I declared them. I have the receipt to prove it. They have no case.


----------



## sparks

Can we call this "bad idea #37"

No way could you buy used clothing from second hand stores up north and expect to make a profit in Mexico ... unless you can buy excess by the ton and import it for nothing

Better to start a taco stand with a twist


----------



## kazslo

I doubt reselling used clothing is illegal. Importing used clothing for the purpose of resale as clothing is. As with almost anything, bringing clothes with you while crossing the border can be thrown into the 16% rate - however I doubt bringing in commercial quantities will pass.

Theres a ton of stands around me selling "American" used clothing and shoes. That doesn't mean that these people followed the law to acquire their goods. The OP plans to start a business reselling used clothing, and to pay for the gas for transportation alone they'd have to import commercial quantities. Who plans a business based on skirting the rules?


----------

